# BIN & latex with the same sprayer?



## rtmunro (May 15, 2019)

I recently bought a Graco 360VSP to prime & paint wainscoting and crown I'm installing. I thought it could also be useful for painting the stained/varnished doors throughout my house. Priming with BIN, then switch to latex for the top coats.



My research indicates it is a bad idea to spray BIN regardless of how well you clean in between. Is that concern overblown? I've got a lot of experience with BIN. I love the idea of spraying BIN but I'd hate to ruin my spray gun, or my finish trying to switch between BIN and Latex.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

rtmunro said:


> I recently bought a Graco 360VSP to prime & paint wainscoting and crown I'm installing. I thought it could also be useful for painting the stained/varnished doors throughout my house. Priming with BIN, then switch to latex for the top coats.
> 
> 
> 
> My research indicates it is a bad idea to spray BIN regardless of how well you clean in between. Is that concern overblown? I've got a lot of experience with BIN. I love the idea of spraying BIN but I'd hate to ruin my spray gun, or my finish trying to switch between BIN and Latex.



Ideally you don't mix solvents. Whether they be organic, or in organic. But painters will apply both out of the same pump. It just requires a lot of thorough cleaning.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

That thing is a hell of a lot easier to clean than an airless, so I wouldnt worry about it.

However, I bought one of those peices of junk, and I know for a fact it will not spray either product worth a crap. The BIN will be running down the wall, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco said:


> That thing is a hell of a lot easier to clean than an airless, so I wouldnt worry about it.
> 
> However, I bought one of those peices of junk, and I know for a fact it will not spray either product worth a crap. The BIN will be running down the wall, I'll tell you that much.


I didn't even know it was one of those convenient hand jobs. I agree, that would be less trouble to clean.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Why not just buy a real airless sprayer? Also, be careful spraying BIN. That stuff is super explosive and some of those handheld units don't recommend non latex products. .Could you just use a latex primer?

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Why not just buy a real airless sprayer? Also, be careful spraying BIN. That stuff is super explosive and some of those handheld units don't recommend non latex products. .Could you just use a latex primer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


Thats good to know. I can repurpose the one I bought into a makeshift flame thrower!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

BIN and latex have compatible cleaning solvents. Just be sure you rinse it well with clean water before you switch to latex. But i agree that it is more of a DIY sprayer. Don't expect to get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## rtmunro (May 15, 2019)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Why not just buy a real airless sprayer? Also, be careful spraying BIN. That stuff is super explosive and some of those handheld units don't recommend non latex products. .Could you just use a latex primer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


ah, you're right. the 360VSP is not compatible with flammable materials.

I'd trust a latex primer on the wainscoting and crown but I've had no luck with latex on stained/varnished wood (any suggestions?). I may need to re-evaluate my plan. based on Woodco's review and a few others I've found online, I'm thinking I should return this gun and go a different route.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

rtmunro said:


> ah, you're right. the 360VSP is not compatible with flammable materials.
> 
> I'd trust a latex primer on the wainscoting and crown but I've had no luck with latex on stained/varnished wood (any suggestions?). I may need to re-evaluate my plan. based on Woodco's review and a few others I've found online, I'm thinking I should return this gun and go a different route.


Just brush and roll your bin then spray your top coats.. But honestly if your a contractor who will be spraying, your going to want something better than that unit..they're heavy and awkward..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## mdZX (Jul 7, 2018)

Valspar has their Bonding Primer that I think works well if you're looking for a good primer? Its thick like pudding but can be diluted a bit to allow for spraying. Directions are on the can. Cleans up with water like latex. Cost about $25 gallon. Says will even stick to glass. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

